# mysql Einloggen wie geht das?



## mausilein-gvm (16. März 2005)

So und zwar, suche ich ein script, bei dem man eine Seite hat dann benutzername + Passwort eingeben muss und dann zu einer ganz bestimmten anderen Seite kommt.

Wie geht das?

Bitte um script oder angabe wo man sowas findet..


Danke!


----------



## boennchen (17. März 2005)

Hi,

 hättest einfach hier im Tutorial mal suchen müssen

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials27144.html


----------

